# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Blaupunkt Bremen SQR 49 δεν μπορώ να βρώ το  12+remote για ενισχυτή

## Dimpas

Καλησπέρα..
Αναπαλαιώνω ένα αυτοκίνητο και στον τομέα του ήχου θα βάλω το Blaupunkt Bremen SQR49 . 
Επειδή θέλω να συνδέσω και ενισχυτή, ψάχνω να βρώ ποιό καλώδιο δίνει 12Volt όταν το Bremen είναι ανοιχτό. 
Με το πολύμετρο λοιπόν (το θετικό ακροδέκτη) στο χέρι και τον αρνητικό στην μπαταρία ψάχνω τα καλώδια απο πίσω. 
Αυτό που έπρεπε να είναι της Κεραίας, ( Πράσσινο κίτρινο ) δεν δίνει 12Volt ούτε το καλώδιο που βγαίνει από το πάνω μπλόκ θέση 6 δίνει 12Volt σε σχέση πάντα με τον αρνητικό πόλο της μπαταρίας...
Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι κάνω λάθος και πως θα συνδέσω το ρελέ του ενισχυτή ( όχι την τροφοδοσία του αλλά την εντολή) .
Μήπως υπάρχει ξεχωριστό σέτ επαφών ? Μήπως δίνει γή (-) αντί να δίνει +12Volt ? 
 To σχέδιο είναι το τελευταίο σε αυτή την σελίδα :
http://www.elektron-bbs.de/elektroni...vzEfV2ttPs-aHo
Κάθε βοήθεια ή σχόλιο ευπρόσδεκτη !
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## d.antonis

block A ποδαρακι Νο 5. Εντολη ηλεκτρικης κεραιας ή τελικου ενισχυτη.

----------


## Dimpas

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση ! Αλλά ούτε εκεί έχει τάση +12V όταν είναι ανοικτό το Bremen....

----------


## gep58

Οι ακροδέκτες A_5 και C_6 εσωτερικά ενώνονται και παίρνουν τάση +12V αμέσως μετά τον διακόπτη λειτουργίας. Κάπου υπάρχει διακοπή στο κύκλωμα ή στο πηνίο L2004 που βρίσκεται ενδιάμεσα στον διακόπτη και τους ακροδέκτες.

SQR49 .jpg

----------

Dimpas (22-10-18)

----------


## Dimpas

Χίλια ευχαριστώ ! Είσαστε κατατοπιστικότατος. ! ! !

----------


## chipakos-original

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση ! Αλλά ούτε εκεί έχει τάση +12V όταν είναι ανοικτό το Bremen....



Επίσης πάνω στο καλώδιο συνήθως υπάρχει μικρή ασφάλεια λίγων ma δες μήπως έχει καεί.

----------


## Dimpas

Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε ! Ειχε καεί μια γραμμή πάνω στην πλακέτα. Κάποιος στο παρελθόν έβαλε φορτίο , ζήτησε ρευμα , από την έξοδο και την έκαψε. Πάλι καλά φίλος άριστος επισκευαστής το επισκευασε. 
Σας ευχαριστώ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------

